# Which mammals have you tried the milk of?  Camel, pig, goat...?



## Mel! (Jul 31, 2012)

> ...Worldwide, there are about 6,000 mammal species, each with its own unique milk...


Others’ Milk


----------



## Hoot (Jul 31, 2012)

Cow and goat...Never occurred to me to try pig milk. Camels are scarce in these parts.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 31, 2012)

Cow, goat, sheep. I didn't like the goat milk, but I love goat cheese. Found the sheep really hard to milk.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 31, 2012)

Interesting article, Mel.  I've had the usual suspects, nothing exotic.  Not real fond of goat cheese.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 31, 2012)

Hoot said:


> ...Never occurred to me to try pig milk. ....


 
Well, even if you did, chances are you would not be able to get much if any and that at chance to loose your hand or a whole arm. Pigs jaw is incredible crushing machne, much stronger of that than a dog, and much more vishes than a mean pitbull animal, you really don't want to take your chances. Unless you can become really mean and tight that animal and abuse, but than you have to deal with even more vishea animal by the name of PITA.... 

As far as milk, I love raw goat milk, well processed too. I think it is the best milk ever, Kumis or Kumus, however it is spelled is really sour and reminded me of sour milk or even butter milk or something in between. Never had sheep milk or any other ones for that matter, but love cheeses, sheep, goat Buffalo. Yum.


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 31, 2012)

CharlieD said:
			
		

> Well, even if you did, chances are you would not be able to get much if any and that at chance to loose your hand or a whole arm. Pigs jaw is incredible crushing machne, much stronger of that than a dog, and much more vishes than a mean pitbull animal, you really don't want to take your chances. Unless you can become really mean and tight that animal and abuse, but than you have to deal with even more vishea animal by the name of PITA....
> 
> As far as milk, I love raw goat milk, well processed too. I think it is the best milk ever, Kumis or Kumus, however it is spelled is really sour and reminded me of sour milk or even butter milk or something in between. Never had sheep milk or any other ones for that matter, but love cheeses, sheep, goat Buffalo. Yum.



  The guy in the article had to sneak up on a sleeping sow, quickly squeeze a teat, then run away.  He was able to get only a small amount of pig milk.


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Jul 31, 2012)

*Goat & Ewe & Lactose Intolerant to Bovine*

Interesting Topic ... Thanks for posting ...

I have had raw fresh goat and ewe´s milk living in the Mediterranean ... I prefer raw fresh goat milk ... and yogurt as well ... 

Buonasera, 
Ciao, and have lovely Tuesday.
Margaux.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 31, 2012)

Off topic. Generally speaking American dairy is in a very-very poor state compare to Europian, for example.


----------



## LPBeier (Jul 31, 2012)

I'm with the mainstream - cow, goat and sheep.  I  don't mind goat's milk but it isn't my favourite, and the sheep's milk I didn't care for at all.  But I do like both goat and sheep cheese.


----------



## CWS4322 (Jul 31, 2012)

LPBeier said:


> I'm with the mainstream - cow, goat and sheep.  I  don't mind goat's milk but it isn't my favourite, and the sheep's milk I didn't care for at all.  But I do like both goat and sheep cheese.


I found sheep very hard to milk--they seem to "suck it up." Goats are a lot easier to milk, but if there is a billy in the herd, the milk is too strong for my taste, but I do like goat (and sheep) cheese.


----------



## Steve Kroll (Jul 31, 2012)

Not much of a milk drinker. I do like cheese quite a bit, though, and have had it made from cow, goat, sheep, water buffalo, and yak.


----------



## Hoot (Jul 31, 2012)

CharlieD said:


> Well, even if you did, chances are you would not be able to get much if any and that at chance to loose your hand or a whole arm.



That's true enough. We raised hogs when I was growing up. They can be some ornery critters, if the notion strikes 'em.


----------



## Sir_Loin_of_Beef (Jul 31, 2012)

No one has mentioned the obvious: Human! 

I prefer cow's milk to all the others mentioned, but I have to admit that human milk comes in the most attractive containers!


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 31, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:
			
		

> No one has mentioned the obvious: Human!
> 
> I prefer cow's milk to all the others mentioned, but I have to admit that human milk comes in the most attractive containers!



Not if you're a cow, sheep, goat, or camel....


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 31, 2012)

on a funny note, when I was a baby, I did not nurse, so my mother had to pump. One day my father brought home a puppy and quietly he would borrow some of the milk my mother pumped, to nurse the puppy, puppy grew up to be a 120 pounds dog, and we were the best of friends, in russian there is an expression for that, milk brothers, and so we were.


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 31, 2012)

My mom was told by her doctor not to nurse me (a weird phase pediatricians were going through during the late '50s), so just cow and goat for me.


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 31, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> The guy in the article had to sneak up on a sleeping sow, quickly squeeze a teat, then run away.  He was able to get only a small amount of pig milk.



Wow! That was my same dating strategy when I was in my late teens and early 20s.


----------



## CharlieD (Jul 31, 2012)

Oh, Greg,


----------



## Barbara L (Jul 31, 2012)

Dawgluver said:


> The guy in the article had to sneak up on a sleeping sow, quickly squeeze a teat, then run away.  He was able to get only a small amount of pig milk.





Greg Who Cooks said:


> Wow! That was my same dating strategy when I was in my late teens and early 20s.


Did you date a lot of sows?


----------



## Greg Who Cooks (Jul 31, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> No one has mentioned the obvious: Human!



Good point! My first milk was my momma. Since then mainly cow, tried goat a few times, no opinion. Drinking cow's milk is easier. I do like many cheeses that are cultured from goat's milk. (Gruyere)


----------



## Dawgluver (Jul 31, 2012)

Greg Who Cooks said:
			
		

> Wow! That was my same dating strategy when I was in my late teens and early 20s.



ROFL!!!

Didja get a lot of second dates?


----------



## taxlady (Aug 1, 2012)

I had goat milk in Mallorca, Spain. I thought it was weird when I had the first glass, but by the time we left, I had become quite fond of it. I have had goat milk from herds with a billy goat. Yuck! I never want to taste anything like that again.

I would love to try the milk my ancestors drank: reindeer.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Aug 1, 2012)

Sir_Loin_of_Beef said:


> No one has mentioned the obvious: Human!
> 
> I prefer cow's milk to all the others mentioned, but I have to admit that human milk comes in the most attractive containers!


The raspberry ripple is the best BBC News - Breast milk ice cream goes on sale in Covent Garden


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 1, 2012)

Tax Lady,

It is very common in the Iberian Peninsula, to have ewe or goat´s milk in the rurals ... or fresh cow´s milk ... 

Reindeer milk is very common in Sweden too ... When we were in Stockholm a few years ago ( had a maternal Aunt of My Mom Eva, who was married to a Swede ) and lived in Stockholm --- so we had visited her. 

I mentioned to the Vet, that I thought the milk was alot creamier and thicker then what I had seen, and I always drink Espresso or Greek or  Turkish Coffee; NEVER with milk unless it is a Cappucchino, on rare occasion. 

It was in a small white ceramic reindeer on the serving table ... 

Interesting, and has a totally different bouquet, as reindeer eat herbs and various tundra grasses, and the mineralology content, comes through the bouquet.

Kindest, Have lovely summer,
MARGI.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 1, 2012)

All I can think of is this clip:

Meet The Parent's (IN 5 SECONDS) - YouTube


----------



## Mel! (Aug 3, 2012)

I tried horse milk in Kyrgyzstan. They ferment it, and give some to all guests. Even strangers are considered to be guests if they wander by, so I had to drink it. It isn't something I would drink, if I felt I had a choice. They didn't pull my head back, and pour it into my mouth or anything like that, but I still felt I had to drink some every time it was offered, because they are big on hospitality there, and refusing any type of hospitality is rudeness to them. 

Though there was horse milk and  horses everywhere in Kyrgyzstan, I never say anyone milking a horse.


----------



## TATTRAT (Aug 3, 2012)

Mel! said:


> I tried horse milk in Kyrgyzstan. They ferment it, and give some to all guests. Even strangers are considered to be guests if they wander by, so I had to drink it. It isn't something I would drink, if I felt I had a choice. They didn't pull my head back, and pour it into my mouth or anything like that, but I still felt I had to drink some every time it was offered, because they are big on hospitality there, and refusing any type of hospitality is rudeness to them.
> 
> Though there was horse milk and  horses everywhere in Kyrgyzstan, I never say anyone milking a horse.



that's good of you, and certainly the proper thing to do. Thanks for being a good ambassador!

I had a buddy go there for work, and iirc, one of the national dishes is strips of horse fat, in fermented mare's milk. What I DO remember clearly was a kilo of saffron for the equivalent of something like $10US. Amazing.


----------



## Dawgluver (Aug 3, 2012)

Mel! said:
			
		

> I tried horse milk in Kyrgyzstan. They ferment it, and give some to all guests. Even strangers are considered to be guests if they wander by, so I had to drink it. It isn't something I would drink, if I felt I had a choice. They didn't pull my head back, and pour it into my mouth or anything like that, but I still felt I had to drink some every time it was offered, because they are big on hospitality there, and refusing any type of hospitality is rudeness to them.
> 
> Though there was horse milk and  horses everywhere in Kyrgyzstan, I never say anyone milking a horse.



I'm curious.  What did it taste like?


----------



## CharlieD (Aug 5, 2012)

To. E it tasted somewhat like sour milk, or what isit called in. Store, buttermilk or something ?


----------



## Margi Cintrano (Aug 5, 2012)

It is very common in Mongolia as well, to milk their ponies & mustangs, an ancient horse variety ... In Asia, the milk source mammals are numerous. 

When, we lived on Crete ( there are no cattle ), ewe milk or goat milk were and are the only sources of Milk ... 

Interesting Post ... 
Have a nice August. 
Margi.


----------



## taxlady (Aug 5, 2012)

Anyone else a fan of _Red Dwarf_?

Dog's Milk?! - YouTube


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Aug 5, 2012)

taxlady said:


> Anyone else a fan of _Red Dwarf_?
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhjGXCk-RVU&feature=player_embedded



Yes, LOL!!!


----------

